# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  فارنزیک (Forensic) چیست؟

## Vafaeiyousef

*Forensic چیست و جعبه ابزار های آن کدامند؟*

در دنیای دیجیتال امروزی هر فرد و همچنین هر سازمان همواره در معرض حملات و نقض های امنیتی مختلف هستند، از این رو با گسترش این حملات علمی به وجود آمد که تاریخچه آن به دهه 90 میلادی برمیگردد. در این مقاله قصد داریم به بررسی علم فارنزیک Forensic (جرم یابی)  بپردازیم.

*علم Forensic چیست؟
*



(Forensic) چیست؟در لغت Forensic به معنی پزشکی قانونی می‌باشد. مبحث Forensic به دو دسته مختلف Human Forensic و Digital Forensic تقسیم بندی می شود که یکی برای جرم شناسی دیجیتال و رایانه‌ایی و دیگری برای پزشکی قانونی انسان می باشد.
Digital Forensics ( به اختصار Digital Forensic Science) یکی از زیر شاخه های علوم پزشکی قانونی می باشد که در آن به بررسی و جمع آوری‌ اطلاعات و شواهد مختلف از یک سیستم رایانه ایی و یا دیجیتالی که غالبا به یک جرم خاص مرتبط باشد پرداخته می شود.
به صورت گفتار فارسی این علم به نام جرم شناسی دیجیتال هم شناخته می‌شود، افراد متخصص در این زمینه توانایی جمع آوری شواهد مهم، دسترسی به نقاطی که اطلاعات بسزائی در آن‌جا وجود دارد و توانایی بازیابی اطلاعات حذف شده را دارند‌.
این علم ابتدا مترادفی برای پزشکی قانونی انسان بوده است اما با گذشت زمان از سال 1970 تا به امروز پیشرفت بسزا و حیرت انگیزی داشته و جزوه یک شاخه های مهم در دنیای کامپیوتر و امنیت سایبری شده است.
مبحث Digital Forensic به دسته های مختلفی تقسیم بندی می شود از جمله:

جرم یابی لینوکس (Linux Forensic)جرم یابی موبایل (Mobile Forensic)جرم یابی آیفون (iOS Forensic)جرم یابی اندروید (Android Forensic)جرم یابی شبکه (Network Forensic)جرم یابی حافظه (Memory Forensic)جرم یابی فلش مموری ها USB Forensic)
*جعبه ابزار های فارنزیک (Forensic)*

جعبه ابزار های فارنزیک (Forensic)هر فردی که در زمینه جرم یابی دیجیتال فعالیت دارد قطعا علاوه بر دانش در رابطه با این زمینه نیاز به ابزار ها و فریمورک هایی نیز دارد که بتواند مراحل کار را با آن‌ها پیش ببرد. از جمله این جعبه ابزار ها عبارتند از:
اولین جعبه ابزار Forensic: سیستم عامل کالی لینوکس را میتوان به عنوان یکی از جعبه ابزار های Forensic به کار برد. این سیستم عامل با داشتن حدود 600 ابزار فعال و کار آمد در زمینه های مختلفی از جمله شاخه های مختلف تست نفوذ محبوبیت بسیاری دربین هکران و تستر های نفوذ پیدا کرده است. همچنین این ابزار دارای یک بخش کامل در رابطه با ابزار ها و فریمورک های Forensic می‌باشد.
جعبه ابزار دوم: سیستم عامل امنیتی Parrot OS این سیستم عامل که به عنوان سیستم عامل طوطی نیز شناخته می‌شود یکی از سیستم های امنیتی فوق العاده قوی و سبک می‌باشد که تقریبا شباهت زیادی به سیستم عامل Kali Linux نیز دارد.
جعبه ابزار سوم: سیستم عامل SIFT Workstation به عنوان یک سیستم عامل کامل در رابطه با Forensic به حساب می‌آید.

----------


## elii11

کابل شبکه

یکی از اجزای مهم شبکه های کامپیوتری به حساب می آید. برای اینکه یه داده از یه کامپیوتر به یه کامپیوتر دیگه تحت شبکه ارسال شود، داده باید یه سری مراحل نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری را طی کند مثلا کد گذاری شود، دسته بندی شود، مقصدش مشخص شود و نهایتا به یه داده قابل انتقال تبدیل شود و از طریق کابل در شبکه منتقل شود . در واقع کابل شبکه ، رابط بین دستگاه ها در شبکه هست که فقط می تواند صفر و یک (جریان و ولتاژ الکتریکی) را منتقل کند.
انواع کابل شبکه تابیده شده از لحاظ مقاومت در برابر نویزکابل های کنونی Twisted-Pair از لحاظ ساختار به دو دسته کلی UTP و STP تقسیم بندی می شوند. کابل های STP یا شیلددار کابل هایی هستند که به منظور کاهش تداخل الکترومغناطیسی (EMI) یا همان نویز، در آن ها از شیلد استفاده شده است. کابل های twisted-Pair کنونی از 4 زوج به هم تابیده شده تشکیل شده اند. کابل های شبکه بر اساس نوع شیلد به کار رفته به انواع مختلفی تقسیم می شوند.

کابل شبکه Cat5eکابل های UTP و انواع مختلف کابل های STP را بررسی خواهیم کرد: کابل های شبکه UTPکابل های شبکه STPکابل های شبکه FTP یا F/UTPکابل های شبکه S/UTPکابل های شبکه SF/UTP یا SFTPکابل های شبکه S/FTPکابل های شبکه F/FTPکابل های شبکه U/FTPکابل های شبکه U/UTP

محصولات سامانه ارتباط وستا

آداپتور فیبر نوری
نمایندگی سیسکو

کابل شبکه اشنایدر دیجی لینک
کابل فیبر نوری
سوییچ شبکه
مدیا کانورتور
رک ایستاده

----------

